# Precious Moments



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nothing special, really. The lighting is bad, but I just like the little moment captured here:

[attachment=0:2hxocjfc]Copy of IMGP2159.jpg[/attachment:2hxocjfc]


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a good picture... Your wife and kid... Right...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great now everyone will be ther this weekend!! You should have croped the background. haha :lol: :lol: Nice pic thanks for sharing!!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Thats a good picture... Your wife and kid... Right...


Actually, it was just some random girl I was hitting on. She thought my kid was cute and we went from there...

...yeah, sure. :lol:

Nor-tah-

You're absolutely right. I'm guessing that every zoobie and their dog will be there every weekend, this summer.

...Although that pic probably has nothing to do with that. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I like her hair longer. 

James is really learning to enjoy himself outside. It's great. He's gaining better balance and coordination every time we let him run around and he's fearless, so the motor skills are much needed. :lol: 

This pic was taken in Rock Canyon in the lower valley. It's one of our favorite family hike spots.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH, James is sure growing fast !! :shock: 

He's almost as tall as your wife !!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> He's already taller than you, .45! :mrgreen:


Just as I suspected.... :? .......I knew my comment would get you out of your rat-hole ! :mrgreen:

One day....If I ever get big, I'll beat you up !! :evil:


----------

